# Am I too heavy to ride??



## toonafish (2 March 2013)

I am ashamed to admit that instead of my usual 9 1/2 stone I have been put on meds that make me hungry and have went up to 13 1/2 stone.  I was 15 1/2 but lost 2 stone, doing weight watchers so hoping to lose it all.

Anyway,  I'm just wondering what size of horse I would be looking at for my big butt lol....

I am only 5'2 aswell.  I am nearly as wide as I am tall ha ha.

I hope to lose the weight but realistically it could take 2 years.  Don't want to wait that long to start riding.

Sorry for the waffle . I tend to do that. xxx


----------



## alainax (2 March 2013)

You are by no means too heavy to ride. There are plenty of horses who can carry that weight with ease.

As for your current horse, the welsh x? Would need to know a bit more info on him. The height of 13.5hh on the other thread didnt really help


----------



## meesha (2 March 2013)

Well done for the weight loss - I am not much lighter than you and ride a 16h with alot of bone - he is appaloosa but very solid.  Look for something with alot of bone - height of horse is not as relevant as bone and make sure horse isnt overweight - if they are carrying excess themselves they can carry less load wise.

I would think you would find something 15h upwards maybe with cob/dales/haflinger in it that would do the job.

Just make sure as well that the horse will take a saddle big enough for you ! I am in an 18" saddle due to the fact it fits and was a good deal but would need normally a 17.5" - I am 5ft 4".


----------



## mandwhy (2 March 2013)

Of course you're not too heavy to ride, I am slightly heavier than you and have a 15hh haflinger, I would probably not ride a fine TB like most ex racers but one with good bone and over 16.2 I would be ok on (used to ride a 16.3 and no problems). 

If you happen to be riding a very small pony, then yes you are probably too heavy, but bigger horses are plentiful!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 March 2013)

my 15.1 carries 14 stone


----------



## Littlelegs (2 March 2013)

Not at all. But, if you haven't rode before, you should go for lessons before buying, & lots of riding schools do have limits around the 13 stone mark.


----------



## trottingon (3 March 2013)

I'm a similar height/weight to you and have a 15.2 ISH.  He is actually 3/4 TB, although is a bit heavier build than your typical TB, but he certainly couldn't be described as at all cobby.  He carries me with ease (that's not just my "biased" opinion, but also the opinion of a couple of instructors, my YO, and other experienced horsey peeps!)


----------



## Norfolk Pie (6 March 2013)

I know this may not be a popular post, but I feel the need to share info

I assume everyone is aware of the increase in weight as you increase the pace? I don't have a scientific brain, but I think the downforce of the rider is increased, due to the increased momentum / moment of suspension of the horse?

In any case, in walk, the strength of the horse is only required to cope with the "real" weight of the rider.

In trot, this weight doubles

In canter in trebles. Ie a 10 stone person is the equivalent of 30 stone when in canter.

Add in to that the fact that it requires good fitness level to maintain balance in the saddle ( i would say most normal riders have more weight down one side of the saddle than the other - elite competitive riders will be drilled on straightness in a training session far more than the average instructor does) and so in canter on a corner the horse may well be carrying 75% of the riders trebled weight down one side.

I'm not sure people appreciate how strong a horses core muscles have to be, in order to support the rider? I'm not saying anyone shouldn't ride - but a big horse isn't automatically strong ( in fact cob types tend to be hyper mobile, so their muscles take more conditioning to strengthen)


----------



## nostromo70 (6 March 2013)

There is no increase in weight (it's  impossible for something to weigh more with out adding weights). There is an increase in force. So the ability of the rider is what should be the issue. The better riders tend to be more stable in the seat and don't bounce around. Therefore
 don't apply as much force.


----------



## bubbilygum (6 March 2013)

Norfolk Pie said:



			I know this may not be a popular post, but I feel the need to share info

I assume everyone is aware of the increase in weight as you increase the pace? I don't have a scientific brain, but I think the downforce of the rider is increased, due to the increased momentum / moment of suspension of the horse?

In any case, in walk, the strength of the horse is only required to cope with the "real" weight of the rider.

In trot, this weight doubles

In canter in trebles. Ie a 10 stone person is the equivalent of 30 stone when in canter.

Add in to that the fact that it requires good fitness level to maintain balance in the saddle ( i would say most normal riders have more weight down one side of the saddle than the other - elite competitive riders will be drilled on straightness in a training session far more than the average instructor does) and so in canter on a corner the horse may well be carrying 75% of the riders trebled weight down one side.

I'm not sure people appreciate how strong a horses core muscles have to be, in order to support the rider? I'm not saying anyone shouldn't ride - but a big horse isn't automatically strong ( in fact cob types tend to be hyper mobile, so their muscles take more conditioning to strengthen)



Click to expand...

I would be interested to know where you got this information from...?! 

Does this mean a galloping racehorse carrying 12st jockey/tack is actually carrying the equivalent of 48st?! There is no way a thoroughbred could carry 48st in walk! This makes no sense!

Weight = mass x gravity. Force = mass x acceleration. Force issues, perhaps, if someone was throwing themselves in and out of the saddle, but I still can't see how the statement that a riders weight (or equivalent) trebles in canter makes sense


----------



## Norfolk Pie (7 March 2013)

I've been trying to find the link to it, but so far no luck - it was from Lars Roepstorff, at both the saddle research conference last year, and again at the horses inside out one more recently. I can't find the study details at the moment, but I know they must be written down somewhere - I'll link it when I can find it, as it will make much more sense in its original form 

I don't know what the increase would be at gallop - as I said, the word "weight"  is not literal, I think nostromo phrased it much better by referring to force? So the downforce of the rider trebles in canter?


----------



## Elsbells (7 March 2013)

No.

 I have a 16h Warmblood mare, I'm your wight and a little taller than you and she has absolutely no trouble whizzing me around the fields, at her insistance, at her pace and with me hanging on for dear life!!

She is though, worked almost every day, is über hot to handle, loves to work, is never unsound, sick or sorry and is pretty fit.

I think you have to find the right horse for the job tbh. If you Keep it fit, strong and healthy and yourself square in the saddle you'll be fine


----------



## Norfolk Pie (7 March 2013)

Ah ha! It is *somewhere* in one of these!


----------



## Norfolk Pie (7 March 2013)

Ah ha! It is *somewhere* in one of these! 
http://www.mendeley.com/profiles/lars-roepstorff/publications/journal/


----------



## horseperson (7 March 2013)

I have lost 66lbs with Weight Watchers and wanted to say a big well done for your loss, I started to ride again after nine years a few weeks ago, weighing 15 stone.  Since then I have lost a bit more so now under 15 stone, I'm 5.5 and ride an Irish cob with lots of bone.  I love being back in the saddle . I'm hoping to get to goal this year so I can ride TB's again  

So your not to heavy at all.


----------



## Lam (7 March 2013)

Not too sure are you being too heavy to ride.
But you are overweight (sorry, if you found it is a strong word) for your height.
You really need about 8 stone, 9 is slightly on a heavy side for 5'2
Keep going, you have done a great job to lose 2 stones.


----------



## bubbilygum (7 March 2013)

Norfolk Pie said:



			Ah ha! It is *somewhere* in one of these! 
http://www.mendeley.com/profiles/lars-roepstorff/publications/journal/

Click to expand...

Thank you Norfolk Pie - I will have a root about!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 March 2013)

As others have said, no not too heavy for the right horse and well done on the weight lose .

I don't normally comment on threads like this, and I can't quote as on phone, but Lam I have to say I totally disagree with your statements that you would be heavy side if you were 5"2 and 9 stone, I'm just abit taller than 5"2 and a bit heavier than 8.5 stone, but no way do I consider my self heavy and I doubt other people would either, I'm a size 8 generally sometimes even a 6 in some shops, it's more to do with your measurements and also how toned you are. I would like a slighly flatter stomach but am not obsessed with the actual weight, I'm pretty sure if I weighed 8 stone I would get a lot of comments, I'm fairly muscly so i actually don't look skinny skinny. As I said I don't normally comment but the comment about weight really annoyed me, as if someone took it the wrong way and where worried about there weight they could end up seriously skinny!!


----------



## Lam (7 March 2013)

Jumpinbeckeyjane: 
Pandon me, Just realised that non-Asian would have a wider range acceptability for the BMI. For non-Asian is 18.5 to 24.9 for asians 18.5 to 22.9. Due to the bone structure. No wonder I would say it is on a heavy side earlier before. 
Yeah, waist should take into account so do the body fat, gender and age.
But honestly if u are taller than 5'2 and weight heavier than 9 and in UK8, That's would fall into ideal BMI.


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

Lam, tbf though op didn't ask for our opinions on what her ideal weight should be, or bmi (which is incidentally not a universally good guide) or for our views on whether we think she is currently overweight. So I think its actually pretty rude to comment about it, & insensitive.


----------



## Lam (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs
I did said at the very first, I am not sure is that being heavy to ride. I am just try to say that the weight should be around 8 stone for 5'2 or more for non-Asian due to the bone structure. I rise it from a healthy aspect, and does impress that she dropped 2 stones. And hopefully she would no longer suffer from the medicine side effect. 
Sorry if u still find my wording is offensives, just walk pass. I didn't mean to tease on someone's weight  at all.


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

The fact is though, op didn't ask for anyone's opinions on her weight, & as she has clearly  already said she is taking steps to lose weight, then its not up to strangers to comment even from concern for her health, as its obviously something she is aware of & taking steps to change it. As for being offensive or letting it pass, it doesn't offend me personally, but, op is a new member, who may well find your comments hurtful & not be the type able to stick up for herself easily.


----------



## Lam (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			The fact is though, op didn't ask for anyone's opinions on her weight, & as she has clearly  already said she is taking steps to lose weight, then its not up to strangers to comment even from concern for her health, as its obviously something she is aware of & taking steps to change it. As for being offensive or letting it pass, it doesn't offend me personally, but, op is a new member, who may well find your comments hurtful & not be the type able to stick up for herself easily.
		
Click to expand...

The very first post was made with mistake because the I did not know there are two different ranges for different races. Therefore, 9stone is absolutely is a good weight for 5'2, and I did admit, can't just count on BMI, there are few factors should take into account. I did said lossing 2 stones isn't being easy. And said"Keep going, you have done a great job to lose 2 stones." 

I said I did not trying to make anyone have a hard feeling esp OP. Neither trying to bully her.

All members I treated with respect, no matter newly joined or have been here for awhile. 

If you think I am offensive at the start, no matter what I am explain, you still find it being unacceptable. 
Honestly, I don't understand your thinking and I found you are pick on me.

Anyway, I read this from somewhere, how much weight can a horse carry. The weight to carry is suggests no more then 20% of the horse weight, ( that included the rider+ gears)


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

It's not a case of whether your facts on bmi are factually correct or not, or whether your opinion is right or wrong. And fwiw, I didn't think anything you said was posted with the intention of being rude or personal, let alone bullying. I'm commenting because it comes across that you simply don't realise commenting unnecessarily on someones weight can be hurtful. As for the 20% rule, fwiw I don't follow that, with rare exceptions where that is an acceptable max, I think it should be lower.


----------



## Theresa_F (8 March 2013)

After chemo I put on a lot of weight.  I am 5' and went to over 12 1/2 stone.  I was a bit of a blob and personally not happy at that weight with myself but equally not willing to make my life miserable on a constant diet.

Two years later, I am now down to just under 11 stone and working slowly to get down to 10 stone and ideally 9 1/2.  Weight is coming off and staying off and I am happy with life.

If I get back to 9 1/2 I am aware that I am still overweight but to get below 9 stone means a life of constant diet, exercise and misery - I am a chunky build, live on fresh air type.  I am comfortable with myself at 9 1/2 - 10, size 12 and am fit enough to do all I want to and for me that is what matters.

My 15 hand gypsy cob carries me, even at my heaviest with ease and is happy to take a rider up to 14 stone.  Our 17 hand clydesdale is happy with up to 16 stone, though generally she has no more than 14 stone on her.

If you have a short backed, heavy boned type, don't need to be hunting all day over huge fences, then 15 - 16 stone is not a problem.

What is a problem is if you want to ride fast on fine types - simple answer is get a horse suitable to your needs and go out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Lam (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			It's not a case of whether your facts on bmi are factually correct or not, or whether your opinion is right or wrong. And fwiw, I didn't think anything you said was posted with the intention of being rude or personal, let alone bullying. I'm commenting because it comes across that you simply don't realise commenting unnecessarily on someones weight can be hurtful. As for the 20% rule, fwiw I don't follow that, with rare exceptions where that is an acceptable max, I think it should be lower.
		
Click to expand...

Originally goodwill remind become unintentional hard feeling.
Sincere blessings and heartfelt cheer become nothing.
Now I understand where are you coming from, but I don't think my intention was being mean in anyways. I will bear in mind, never ever mention others' weight neither being under or over. It will be seen as unacceptable, no matter how sincerely was trying to say.  Also, never ever tell others how heavy and tall you are, if you aren't prepared for other kind suggestion or comments. Just simply ask, how heavy can a horse carry or what is the optimum weight should horse carry,etc. 
Somehow feel like "A staff is quickly found to beat a dog with." =(


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

I think your over-reacting a touch. There are plenty of times when it would be perfectly acceptable to comment on someones weight, but only when its actually relevant, & I struggle to see why it is remotely necessary to tell someone who is already trying to lose weight that they are overweight, & what in your opinion you think they should weigh.


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

And unless people are actually seeking opinion, or doing something that is harmful (eg riding a horse they are too heavy for) then imo they should be free to state their weight & height without having to be prepared for others to offer opinions on it.


----------



## Gloi (8 March 2013)

OP Most large native ponies would have no trouble carrying you. A nice stocky Dales or Highland would suit you fine.

For mass to go up with speed you need to approach the speed of light


----------



## Lam (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			And unless people are actually seeking opinion, or doing something that is harmful (eg riding a horse they are too heavy for) then imo they should be free to state their weight & height without having to be prepared for others to offer opinions on it.
		
Click to expand...

Rather put personal detail on the internet, why don't put on the horse's details? Perhaps? Could simply ask how heavy should/can that horse to be carry?


----------



## Lam (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I think your over-reacting a touch. There are plenty of times when it would be perfectly acceptable to comment on someones weight, but only when its actually relevant, & I struggle to see why it is remotely necessary to tell someone who is already trying to lose weight that they are overweight, & what in your opinion you think they should weigh.
		
Click to expand...

You are still forcing on the "how much should be weight"
which I already realized the "ideal" or "whatever weight" cannot simply taken into account by using BMI solely from the later the posts.
and don't want to explain again and again, it seems like the message didn't pass though for what I am trying to say. Bad communication =(

However, my other intention rooting for the person who had lost a 2 stones is really a great job! That haven't been mention.

I feel so helpless.


----------



## GSLS (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Lam, tbf though op didn't ask for our opinions on what her ideal weight should be, or bmi (which is incidentally not a universally good guide) or for our views on whether we think she is currently overweight. So I think its actually pretty rude to comment about it, & insensitive.
		
Click to expand...

here here


----------



## Lam (8 March 2013)

GSLS said:



			here here
		
Click to expand...

Quote:
Originally Posted by Littlelegs  
It's not a case of whether your facts on bmi are factually correct or not, or whether your opinion is right or wrong. And fwiw, I didn't think anything you said was posted with the intention of being rude or personal, let alone bullying. I'm commenting because it comes across that you simply don't realise commenting unnecessarily on someones weight can be hurtful. As for the 20% rule, fwiw I don't follow that, with rare exceptions where that is an acceptable max, I think it should be lower.
Originally goodwill remind become unintentional hard feeling.
Sincere blessings and heartfelt cheer become nothing.
Now I understand where are you coming from, but I don't think my intention was being mean in anyways. I will bear in mind, never ever mention others' weight neither being under or over. It will be seen as unacceptable, no matter how sincerely was trying to say. Also, never ever tell others how heavy and tall you are, if you aren't prepared for other kind suggestion or comments. Just simply ask, how heavy can a horse carry or what is the optimum weight should horse carry,etc. 
Somehow feel like "A staff is quickly found to beat a dog with." =(


----------



## Littlelegs (8 March 2013)

You are missing the point lam. My issue isn't your opinion on bmi or weight, my issue is the fact you think this thread is an appropriate place to share your personal opinion on ops size. Op can't possibly ask if a certain horse can carry her, did you actually read the op? She wants to learn. If she'd started a thread saying 'cc my size' or 'what should I weigh?' Or 'pics of me on an 11hh showpony' then by all means, have yourself a ball. But its plain bad manners to do so in response to this thread. It's a basic social skill.


----------



## Lam (8 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			You are missing the point lam. My issue isn't your opinion on bmi or weight, my issue is the fact you think this thread is an appropriate place to share your personal opinion on ops size. Op can't possibly ask if a certain horse can carry her, did you actually read the op? She wants to learn. If she'd started a thread saying 'cc my size' or 'what should I weigh?' Or 'pics of me on an 11hh showpony' then by all means, have yourself a ball. But its plain bad manners to do so in response to this thread. It's a basic social skill.
		
Click to expand...

Littleleg, I believe in heart you are trying to telling me for my good. Otherwise, you wouldn't spent so much effort on this. Thank you indeed =)
However, in somehow I do not think I am the only who should takes the responsibility for this chaos. As the way the question has been addressed "Am I too heavy to ride?" it misconception to me. (Am I - already become personal in the question) From your point of view, wouldn't it be better to address a question like that " How much weight can a horse carry?" which is more natural, general speaking? From there, people could suggest from 20% theory or others, rather than sharing others with personal details? Still don't think I intentionally wrong because of how the question was addressed. Sorry, if you finds me as stubborn one.


----------



## Pippity (9 March 2013)

The question was 'Am I too heavy to ride?'

The question wasn't 'What do you think of my weight?'

They're entirely different questions.

When I phoned my riding school, told them my weight and asked if that was below their maximum, I wanted a reply to that question. If they'd gone on to tell me what they thought of my weight and what I should weigh in order to be healthy - well, I sure as hell wouldn't have gone on to book lessons there. (Especially if they'd referred to BMI, which was designed to class populations, not individual people. According to BMI, many professional athletes are morbidly obese! It's incredibly flawed in terms of individuals.)

Weight is a sensitive issue. Better to err on the side of being too tactful than too intrusive.

Also - please forgive me if I'm wrong - but you sound as though English isn't your first language. If that's the case, it could be that there are subtleties of language you aren't picking up on.


----------



## Lam (9 March 2013)

Pippity said:



			The question was 'Am I too heavy to ride?'

The question wasn't 'What do you think of my weight?'

They're entirely different questions.

When I phoned my riding school, told them my weight and asked if that was below their maximum, I wanted a reply to that question. If they'd gone on to tell me what they thought of my weight and what I should weigh in order to be healthy - well, I sure as hell wouldn't have gone on to book lessons there. (Especially if they'd referred to BMI, which was designed to class populations, not individual people. According to BMI, many professional athletes are morbidly obese! It's incredibly flawed in terms of individuals.)

Weight is a sensitive issue. Better to err on the side of being too tactful than too intrusive.

Also - please forgive me if I'm wrong - but you sound as though English isn't your first language. If that's the case, it could be that there are subtleties of language you aren't picking up on.
		
Click to expand...

Pippity: Thanks trying to telling the differences. 
There are two sides to every question.
However, I disagree some bit you said:
You asked the school: "Is my weight below the maximum carry weight to your horse?" Rather address "Am I too ... to ..." 
Aren't they already shows the difference of how the questions addressed. 
You might didn't read the earlier post, sorry if I get this wrong. I did admit in later, just counting from BMI alone isn't fair and I did explained about it.

Apart from the "suggestion" which made at first and realize was counted mistakenly, I did found the person who lost whatever mass is a great job. 

Finally, if something people find thing that is sensitive shouldn't "share" the information. In somehow I found white lie is unpleasant. Maybe I honest to my heart, say what I think. Will try to learn the "quiet" and hypocritical.


----------



## AngieandBen (9 March 2013)

Lam said:



			Not too sure are you being too heavy to ride.
But you are overweight (sorry, if you found it is a strong word) for your height.
You really need about 8 stone, 9 is slightly on a heavy side for 5'2
Keep going, you have done a great job to lose 2 stones.
		
Click to expand...

What utter rubbish!  I'm 5ft 3 and 10stone 3 and I'm a size 10, no flabby bits, just very toned.  If I were 8 and a half stone I would look dreadfull, I suggest you stop looking at weight guides on the net or in magazines!


----------



## Lam (9 March 2013)

AngieandBen, read a bit further at the back


----------



## Littlelegs (9 March 2013)

There wasn't any need to tell white lies though, as my whole point is that op didn't ask for opinions on her weight or health. If you worked in a clothes shop & somebody said 'I'm size 22, am I too big to buy a dress?'. Then either a yes or no would suffice, perhaps with details of which ranges were stocked in that size, or which other places to try. You wouldn't proceed to tell them what clothes size you think they should be, or call them overweight. It's basic etiquette.


----------



## Lam (9 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			There wasn't any need to tell white lies though, as my whole point is that op didn't ask for opinions on her weight or health. If you worked in a clothes shop & somebody said 'I'm size 22, am I too big to buy a dress?'. Then either a yes or no would suffice, perhaps with details of which ranges were stocked in that size, or which other places to try. You wouldn't proceed to tell them what clothes size you think they should be, or call them overweight. It's basic etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

This conversation should it end here, we have spent a good 2 pages to exchange our thoughts. 

Rather keep repeating, what I am understand from your wording is: this is not a suitable place to mention about the weight, and what I have been keep trying to tell are:

1: The question was addressed "Am I...to..." which misleading or misconcept to me at the first place.

2: I didn't got the wrong idea with the BMI at the first place, I wouldn't make any silly speak.

3: "As thea saying goes, honest advice, though unpleasant to the ear, benefits conduct." (This is just a general not specific applying here.)

Regarding the white lie, I am just talking in general how am I really. That isn't really apply here. 

Finally, just being honest to self. Take the apparel example you used, don't people would judge others being under/over sized? It is just depending on they whisper secretly in heart or just speak it out. Moreover, the roles have conflicts in financial and reputation interest. Staffs aren't allow to do so. Anyways, I understand you used that just to demonstrated the idea of "am I... to...".

Hopefully I can fully express myself from the wordings.


----------



## madmav (10 March 2013)

Is it just me or does it read as if these two are aggressively flirting? Just saying...


----------



## Ancient Hacker (10 March 2013)

Actually this is a bit surreal - we've had everything from the rider's weight doubling with each transition (or something) to bmi to dress sizes.

To the OP: well done for dropping 2 stone, now please find a mount who will be comfortable with you, and with whom YOU will feel comfortable, and just ride!

Edit: and ENJOY it!


----------



## FionaM12 (10 March 2013)

Lam, I suspect there are cultural and language differences behind this disagreement. 

It is acceptable to answer the OP's question, which was is she too heavy to ride. It is _not_ acceptable to go on and give your opinion of what weight she should be for her height. That's bad manners.

For the record, 9.5 stone is a perfectly healthy weight for someone of 5ft 2in anyway.


----------



## Lam (10 March 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Lam, I suspect there are cultural and language differences behind this disagreement. 

It is acceptable to answer the OP's question, which was is she too heavy to ride. It is _not_ acceptable to go on and give your opinion of what weight she should be for her height. That's bad manners.

For the record, 9.5 stone is a perfectly healthy weight for someone of 5ft 2in anyway. 

Click to expand...

Maybe you didn't read the bit. I did admit later 9.5 stone is a good weight for non-asian. =)

Anyway, let's finish here. Otherwise, it will go on and on for another few pages.


----------



## siennamum (10 March 2013)

Hi Lam, cultural differences aside, are you EVER wrong about anything?


----------



## nostromo70 (10 March 2013)

This could descend into a case of 'having the last word syndrome'. Lets see who can last the longest without posting.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 March 2013)

Lam said:



			Maybe you didn't read the bit. I did admit later 9.5 stone is a good weight for non-asian. =)

Anyway, let's finish here. Otherwise, it will go on and on for another few pages.
		
Click to expand...

That's not really the issue. The rude bit was commenting on what height/weight ratio the OP should be at all.



nostromo70 said:



			This could descend into a case of 'having the last word syndrome'. Lets see who can last the longest without posting.
		
Click to expand...

Not me.


----------



## PeckhamSpring (22 April 2013)

I am about a stone lighter than you and ride a 15'3 Irish Hunter (finely boned though)! And we have no issues! We hunt and jump 1.10cm! As long as you aren't opting for a Shetland I think you're safe! X


----------



## hnmisty (23 April 2013)

Lam said:



			Not too sure are you being too heavy to ride.
But you are overweight (sorry, if you found it is a strong word) for your height.
You really need about 8 stone, 9 is slightly on a heavy side for 5'2
Keep going, you have done a great job to lose 2 stones.
		
Click to expand...

you are kidding right? I am 5'1", I'm a size 10, I exercise regularly (note: "exercise"- I am into ultra marathon running, I'm not talking 20 mins on a exercise bike without even breaking out a sweat). If I was 8 stone, I would have to eat a lettuce leaf a week. I would look anorexic, and I would have to have an eating disorder.


----------



## helbe (25 April 2013)

Sorry to jump on this interesting thread about weight but my sharer has bloomed during the winter and looks huge on my 15hh welsh x . My horse is being really naughty with her, napping and trying to buck im sure its because she is uncomfortable(my horse) any ideas how I can tell my sharer that she is too big to ride my horse??


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 April 2013)

helbe said:



			Sorry to jump on this interesting thread about weight but my sharer has bloomed during the winter and looks huge on my 15hh welsh x . My horse is being really naughty with her, napping and trying to buck im sure its because she is uncomfortable(my horse) any ideas how I can tell my sharer that she is too big to ride my horse??
		
Click to expand...

'You're to heavy to ride my horse anymore, ring me when you have lost a few pounds/ stone'


----------



## Pigeon (25 April 2013)

No such thing as too heavy to ride  You just need a horse that can carry you comfortably. ID types would find it easy! Also riding and stable chores are the best thing for losing weight


----------



## FionaM12 (25 April 2013)

Pigeon said:



			No such thing as too heavy to ride 

Click to expand...

I don't think that's true. Some very obese people are definitely too heavy for any horse to carry.


----------



## Mondy (26 April 2013)

Pigeon said:



			No such thing as too heavy to ride
		
Click to expand...


Nonsense. If you can't run the trip beside the horse then you shouldn't ride. The horse's back is not a weight-bearing pole, it is designed for forward motion. 

I think the 15% (rider, tack, clothing) of horse's weight is a sensible rule of thumb.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 April 2013)

Mondy said:



			Nonsense. *If you can't run* the trip beside the horse then you shouldn't ride.
		
Click to expand...

That would rule out many riders in the para olympics then.


----------



## Jenni_ (26 April 2013)

I'm 13 stone- here on the 16hh WB x TB I have at the minute.













I don't think I'm too big to ride so wouldn't see how you would be! (I went up to 16 stone though and didn't ride until I got back down to 14 stone.)

ETA- My ideal weight is 11 stone and I'm 5"6 any smaller than that and I look ill. I'm a boxer so I'm built to be stocky and fit, not skinny.


----------



## Honey08 (26 April 2013)

helbe said:



			Sorry to jump on this interesting thread about weight but my sharer has bloomed during the winter and looks huge on my 15hh welsh x . My horse is being really naughty with her, napping and trying to buck im sure its because she is uncomfortable(my horse) any ideas how I can tell my sharer that she is too big to ride my horse??
		
Click to expand...

Its really hard, isn't it.  I had someone come to try my 16h horse re sharing.  I always put people on my husband's bigger horse first as he is calmer, and he wasn't happy, so I had to say that I didn't think she was right for the horse.  Easy to do before you establish a share.  

I think you're just going to have to politely bite the bullet and suggest she finds something a bit bigger to share, as your horse is obviously not happy.  Say she "has grown a bit" perhaps?


----------

